# sugarglidder is coming for deliveries this sunday 24th november



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

preorder only, I will have some extra stuff but not a lot

hello everyone I am coming this coming sunday on a pre order basis only! my van is still broken so I can not bring the trailer. I will have some extra items with me.

I will be meeting at the same 3 places and times

mississauga whittle road and britannia 830-915am
weston road and 401 at staples 1015-1045am
kennedy commons 1115-145pm
I will be in my green cavalier since the van isnt finished until I sell some products to pay for it.

I can bring all the other supplies with me if needed also. not just food.

here is what I have for food left right now

spirulina flake $14/lb
earthworm flake $16/lb
brine shrimp flake $14/lb
premium veggie flake $14/lb
beefheart flake $14/lb
basic veggie $12/lb

1.5mm high color pellet $7/lb
1.5mm krill pellet $7/lb
4mm krill pellet $7/lb limited sold out
6mm krill pellet $7/lb limited
algae wafers $14/lbLTD
3mm floating pellet $6.50/lb
5mm floating pellet $6.50/lb
earthworm sticks $14/lbLTD
veggie sticks with calcium $14/lb LTD

all golden pearl is $34/lb packaged in 1/4lbs
50-100 golden pearl
200-300 golden pearl
300-500
500-800

decapsulated brine shrimp $26/lb LTD

NLS all $60 per pail all limited quantity

1mm cichlid formula
3mm large fish formula sold out
growth formula sold out
3mm thera A formula
5mm lare fish formula
7mm jumbo fish formula
9mm fish formula

I can bring frozen if needed
all are $5/lb or $20/5lbs

bloodworms
red shrimp
krill
daphnia
bbs cubes $2.50 each

api tap water conditioner $11
prime 500ml $14
prime 2 liter $49
prime 1 gallon $80
by the pound seachem safe $15/lb had a cracked pail.
hegan 2 liter water conditioner with pump $25

metronidale 100 grams $18

aqua clear 70 $60
aqua clear 110 $82

jager heaters

150 watts $30
250 watts $34

cascade heaters

100 watt $15
150 watt $16
200 watt $17
300 watt $19

caves and cones quantity discounts on caves most caves I have 50 or more of!!

hand made pleco caves split $6.50
hand made solid pleco caves $6
1.5" square $5
1.5" euro $6
2" euro $8.50
2" round $5
bolster breeder bell LTD $6
10" round pointed white cone $10
10" round rounded top cone $10
8" round with lip cone terra cotta $11.50
single clavus caves $6.50
double calvus caves large $6.50
round medium 1.5" opening around 5" round cave $5.50
round small 2.5" cave $3.50

fish bags limited stock accual fish bags not U line bags that everyone else sells.

8 by 20" $9.50
10 by 22" $11.50

thank

john
519-897-1567 text 9am-10pm only please


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

just ask for something that is not on my list!!!!!!!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

sugarglidder said:


> just ask for something that is not on my list!!!!!!!


How we can ask, when you never replaying (tried 2 times previously) to the PMs even for the order? 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

Everyone knows to email me directly or text!! I dont check these sites all the time! I havent recieved an order from people in a few weeks

Thanks

John

519-897-1567 text



sig said:


> How we can ask, when you never replaying (tried 2 times previously) to the PMs even for the order?


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello everyone I will have with me hydro sponges also

#2 complete for $8
#3 complete for $8.50
#4 complete for $9
#5 complete for $10.50 
#2 just sponge for $3
#3 just sponge for $3.50
#4 just sponge for $4
#5 just sponge for $4.50
Male and female strainers $1.75 each
Bullseyes $1.75
Extension tubes for $1.75


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

I will have large egv tumblers in scarborough also! Forgot to post them! They are $30 each

Thanks

John


----------

